# iCloud Photo et iCloud Drive ne fonctionnent pas.



## kolbek (20 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de passer mon iPad sous iOS 9, et je cherche une façon simple de mettre et enlever des photos de mon iDevice pour les emmener avec moi pour les montrer à la famille, aux amis, etc.

Il semble y avoir cette fonctionnalité d'icloud photo et icloud drive qui pourrait être sympa.

J'ai donc installé icloud sur mon PC (Windows 10).

Première chose que je trouve bizarre c'est que j'ai uniquement l'icône icloud photo mais pas icloud drive...

Ensuite lorsque j'ajoute des photos dans mon flux photo sur le pc elles n'apparaissent pas sur l'iPad...

Du coup la je me retrouve totalement bloqué pour gérer les photos entre le pc et l'iPad.

Auriez vous des idées ?

Merci d'avance.
Bonne fin de week-end.


----------

